# CFDs and capital raisings



## david27 (28 July 2009)

I just wanted to know if anyone could help me with this issue, are CFD holders entitled to subscribe to capital raisings?


----------



## aazar (28 July 2009)

*Re: CFD's and capital raisings*

No you're only entitled to dividends and stock splits etc but not capital raisings, since you are technically not a shareholder...The CFD only gives u the economic benefits of the shares, but nothing more.


----------



## huyha123 (1 August 2009)

which mean you can short the stock right after it come out of trading halt? with no worry about have to give another stock at cheap price?


----------



## db96 (1 August 2009)

With CFDs you can still participate in Rights issue. Just contact your broker. However, you can not participate in Share Purchase Pan.


----------

